
Coronavirus Distributes as Aerosol - pixiemaster
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.07.13.20153049v1
======
lbeltrame
FTR, note that this is modeling, not experimental evidence.

I'd love to see actual, hard experimental evidence on aerosol transmission
(the latest Nature paper on it doesn't qualify: only part of the samples were
actually used to test viral replication in cells, and only part of them
actually had detectable virus).

